# Penzance



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Penzance is a medium strength Latakia mixture. It is unusual in texture because the pressed bricks are crosscut rather than cut with the grain as most flakes are. This makes it very easy to rub out. Unfortunately this is about the only aspect of Penzance which is unusual. Oh, it is a good tobacco, but not unusually good, and this is from someone who feels it's cousin Stonehaven is very special. I prefer other Latakia mixtures, eg Dunhill London Mixture and GL Pease Chelsea Morning. Penzance has a little more nicotine than Chelsea Morning and its Virginias are not as sweet. Penzance has a traditional Turkish taste which most tobaccos do not nowadays, which is a plus. The majority of Latakia mixtures out there are not as good as Penzance, but if there are others as good or better, I don't see the point in pursuing such a hard to find tobacco.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice review, Nick. Unusual to see someone who isn't raving about an Esoterica blend, although the Turkish nature you menion does intrigue me. What does it look like? I'm on a Germain's kick and their Special Latakia Flake is next up - it's very black and comes as a block of flakes which are quite compressed. (I had some before and remember I enjoyed it despite not being big on Latakia). The comparison might be interesting.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> Nice review, Nick. Unusual to see someone who isn't raving about an Esoterica blend, although the Turkish nature you menion does intrigue me. What does it look like? I'm on a Germain's kick and their Special Latakia Flake is next up - it's very black and comes as a block of flakes which are quite compressed. (I had some before and remember I enjoyed it despite not being big on Latakia). The comparison might be interesting.


To see some pics of Penzance, check this thread, my post #503 I believe http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/309038-take-picture-your-tobacco-thread-2-a.html


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Nice review, Nick. Unusual to see someone who isn't raving about an Esoterica blend, although the Turkish nature you menion does intrigue me. What does it look like? I'm on a Germain's kick and their Special Latakia Flake is next up - it's very black and comes as a block of flakes which are quite compressed. (I had some before and remember I enjoyed it despite not being big on Latakia). The comparison might be interesting.


Penzance is mostly light to medium brown with a sprinkling of yellows and blacks (turkish and latakia) pressed into a crumble cake. It is sliced into loose soft flakes which are easily rubbed out. Quite different from the Special Latakia Flake. It is a good latakia mixture, just not my favorite. I think its reputation benefits from it's scarcity.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Nice review, Nick. Unusual to see someone who isn't raving about an Esoterica blend, although the Turkish nature you menion does intrigue me. What does it look like? I'm on a Germain's kick and their Special Latakia Flake is next up - it's very black and comes as a block of flakes which are quite compressed. (I had some before and remember I enjoyed it despite not being big on Latakia). The comparison might be interesting.


I think it's labeled Krumble Kake in your neck of the woods, Robert. Although, I am not certain of that. Have you seen that at your tobacconist?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

DanR said:


> I think it's labeled Krumble Kake in your neck of the woods, Robert. Although, I am not certain of that. Have you seen that at your tobacconist?


Nope. Not one that I've ever heard of here.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Nope. Not one that I've ever heard of here.


Shows you what I know... Nothing to see here, people, keep moving on!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

DanR said:


> Shows you what I know... Nothing to see here, people, keep moving on!


ound:

opcorn:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nachman said:


> I think its reputation benefits from it's scarcity.


I'll preface by saying I have never smoked an Esoterica blend, but I have definitely gotten this impression from observing all the threads/comments/etc. regarding some of them here. I know there are certain cigars that i have smoked, enjoyed, but didn't feel the need to rave about that others are constantly hunting across the face of the earth because (IMO) the manufacturer has them by the cajones with a well-planned scarcity model.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> ...the manufacturer has them by the cajones with a well-planned scarcity model.


I'd be quite surpriised if the manufacturer was to blame in this case. Maybe the US distributor. I doubt they they are organised enough in Jersey to carry this through. It's a case of "Welcome to the 1950s" over there. Not quite as behind the times as the Isle of Wight, but they are pretty laid back. They're practically French.

(They have sophisticated financial, trade and tourist industries - but manufacturing wasn't what they were about when I was there.)


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Not scarce on purpose, they're just using slow, ancient machines to slowly manufacture something. 

Last I heard they were going to expand which would, IIRC, double their production. But demand definitely outweighs their current capabilities.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Penzance is one of my favorites, though I don't smoke it often (I have about 3/4 pound to a pound on hand, and I want it to last). I agree that it is better than most Latakia blends. I'm sure there are others that are as good, but I haven't found one. There are several that are _almost_ as good (Squadron Leader, Margate, MM965), but they aren't quite as good. I may like Frog Morton as much (pretty close anyway), but it is very different in flavor and in no way a substitute. Of course, we all have different tastes, and it is good that not everyone loves Penzance or it would be even more scarce than it already is.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I also like london mixture more than penzance. 

I think I also prefer Pembroke over Penzance. The only other english from germain I've had is King Charles High Class Smoking Mixture. They all seem to make heavy use of orientals. They are all little light in nicotine for my tastes. 

One thing I'll give Penzance is it seems completely bite proof.


----------



## 7ach (Oct 6, 2013)

I hope to try it someday... not that I have high hopes of ever seeing it on the shelves


----------

